# TOTW Sierra Mountain Canine formula



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Just curious if anyone's tried the new TOTW grain free grain formula. I'd love to hear some feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kimrisa said:


> Just curious if anyone's tried the new TOTW grain free grain formula. I'd love to hear some feedback.
> 
> Thanks!


i feed grain free foods primarily for the higher meat content and overall more nutrient dense properties. TOTW, particularly with their Pacific Stream and this new formula with only 25% protein and 338 calories, makes me pretty skeptical that there is much meat content at all.

no better meat content than most grain inclusive foods, but without the grains.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with Buddy. I was excited to see that there was a new formula, but 25% protein is the same as a food with grains, and it probably costs more, too. I'd also prefer to see chicken fat or fish oil over canola oil.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a few sample sized pouches of the new Lamb formula and used them as training treats. Due to the lower protein content I would prefer not to feed this kibble as a meal. (Unless of course extra meat is added as a topper.)


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Forgot to select the notification for this thread*

A belated thank you for the responses. 

I know someone on my bulldog forum that is quite pleased with this food. Bulldogs aren't supposed to have foods too high in protein so this might be one for me to try at some point.

Hope everyone has a fun Halloween with their pooches.


----------

